# Classic - low pressure from group head, fine from steam wand



## cjrp (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I've had my Classic for about 4 months now and have been happily pulling one or two shots on a daily basis. However lately I noticed that the pressure was way down through the group head, so stripped off the shower screen and holding plate to give them a clean. There was a little coffee gunk but nothing serious that I could see. However the pressure remains very low -- this is a video of what it's like without the shower screen on. The pressure out of the steam wand (when providing steam or just hot water) is perfectly normal.

I'm ashamed to admit that I've not descaled or backflushed since getting the machine, however I only ever use Brita filtered water so I hoped that scale wouldn't be a serious problem. I've got some puly caff arriving tomorrow, I was just wondering if anyone could tell me whether this is likely to fix the problem, or has my lack of descaling caused a bigger problem?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

That is very poor!

Is the water being diverted back into the water tank or out of the solenoid valve/drip tube?

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qwsw0z

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CoffeeDelivered.co.uk


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

My Classic is around 10 years old and just has an outlet above the water tank so I can see water dripping out and back into the tank.

I think some models have a tube that actually goes into the tank?

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qongat

Win a half price Iberital MC2 grinder in the CoffeeDelivered.co.uk twitter competition!

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CoffeeDelivered.co.uk


----------



## cjrp (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Johnnie,

It's going back into the water tank -- nothing out of the drip tube at all. Yep, mine has two tubes in the water tank - one for taking in water and one for return.

Cheers.


----------



## cjrp (Apr 30, 2012)

Just to follow up, I ran out and got some Puly Caff descaler, ran a sachet through and the machine is back to full pressure again. I guess there's a lesson that no matter how much I think the water's filtered, it's never enough! Cheers.


----------

